# Please welcome Pineapple as your new moderator



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

I'm pleased to announce that pineapple has agreed to be the moderator of the Planted Aquarium Substrates forum. As many of you know, he has a lot of experience and will make a fine moderator.

Thanks and congrats pineapple! [smilie=k:


----------



## pineapple (May 4, 2004)

This is a wonderful opportunity for me to get more tanks and fill them with a variety of substrates.... ;-) At least I should start with my Power Sand and Aquasoil Amazonia duo!

Thanks, Art.

Andrew


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Wow, pleased to have such a nice guy as a moderator.


----------



## discus (Jul 20, 2004)

congratulations on your new position


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

congrats on becoming a moderator


----------



## amber2461 (Jun 15, 2004)

Congrats Andrew ...


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Congrats! The perfect person for the job IMO


----------



## titan97 (Feb 14, 2005)

Congrats amigo. Now, if only we knew how granular activated carbon works as a substrate :wink: :wink: :wink: 

-Dustin


----------



## freshreef (May 14, 2004)

artyman:


----------



## Porkchop (Mar 1, 2005)

Congratulation.

Jim


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Congratulations Andrew!


----------

